

How much would you have sold Yelp.com for? - newchimedes
http://web.archive.org/web/20011202070444/http://www.yelp.com/

======
speby
Probably whatever the guy who originally sold it for. It's like the millions
of other domain names that get bought or traded everyday. To know, perhaps 10
years in advance, that the next buyer is going to turn it into a $500M+ valued
business is ridiculous. This exercise of looking back and asking that question
of what you would have sold it for is really pointless.

